# 1950 Panther rat klunker



## Danny the schwinn freak (Dec 29, 2017)

I know most guys who frequent this site want to puke at the site of something like this, but I figured I’d share it anyway. I’m a big fan of Schwinn bikes in all forms. I had this Panther frame and chain guard in the weird green metallic color combo and no fork to match. So I hunted and hunted and finally located a chrome Sidewinder fork from @Muleman121. When it arrived, I decided that it belonged on this frame. So here is what it looks like so far. Just need to finish a few things. By the way, this is the frame I had asked for some help on with getting the fork bearing cups to fit tighter in. They were loose and would slide in and out of the frame freely. After more research and lots of questions, I opted for the JB weld method. I am happy to say that it worked like a charm. I spread a thin later on the inside of the frame head tube and let it harden up. Then I sanded it lightly to fit the cups and pressed them in. They are nice and snug in there. At this point I’m looking for the shorter style ballooner guard in the same color or black original worn condition and a bmx stem like the one on the bike now, but with “Schwinn” stamped into the top. I’m also looking for a black 44 or 46 tooth sprocket for use on one piece cranks. So if anyone has either of these, please direct message me. I’ll post a few better pics this weekend when it’s light out. But this should give you the idea.


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Dec 29, 2017)

Danny the schwinn freak said:


> I know most guys who frequent this site want to puke at the site of something like this, but I figured I’d share it anyway. I’m a big fan of Schwinn bikes in all forms. I had this Panther frame and chain guard in the weird green metallic color combo and no fork to match. So I hunted and hunted and finally located a chrome Sidewinder fork from @Muleman121. When it arrived, I decided that it belonged on this frame. So here is what it looks like so far. Just need to finish a few things. By the way, this is the frame I had asked for some help on with getting the fork bearing cups to fit tighter in. They were loose and would slide in and out of the frame freely. After more research and lots of questions, I opted for the JB weld method. I am happy to say that it worked like a charm. I spread a thin later on the inside of the frame head tube and let it harden up. Then I sanded it lightly to fit the cups and pressed them in. They are nice and snug in there. At this point I’m looking for the shorter style ballooner guard in the same color or black original worn condition and a bmx stem like the one on the bike now, but with “Schwinn” stamped into the top. I’m also looking for a black 44 or 46 tooth sprocket for use on one piece cranks. So if anyone has either of these, please direct message me. I’ll post a few better pics this weekend when it’s light out. But this should give you the idea.
> 
> View attachment 730357



I’m liking this!


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak (Dec 29, 2017)

rusty.kirkpatrick said:


> I’m liking this!



Little by little, youre becoming a Schwinn guy. That makes me happy, lol! Thank you, I think it’s looking good so far.


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Dec 29, 2017)

Danny the schwinn freak said:


> Little by little, youre becoming a Schwinn guy. That makes me happy, lol! Thank you, I think it’s looking good so far.



Haha, I believe I’m being brainwashed. They are well built, no denying that.


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak (Dec 29, 2017)

rusty.kirkpatrick said:


> Haha, I believe I’m being brainwashed. They are well built, no denying that.



Agreed. And they are pretty good looking bikes.


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak (Jan 7, 2018)

I put some new bars on the ratty Panther klunker project. They are awkwardly wide, but super comfy.


----------



## Tikibar (Jan 7, 2018)

My projects are all "restore to original" affairs, but it would be fun to let loose and commit blasphemy without worrying about being struck by lightning bolts from the _Gods of Restoration_. Have been thinking about making a straight bar rat, but don't know enough about the new parts and which modern pieces would fit the old frames.

Here's a sample pic from cyberspace I've been admiring. Looking forward to seeing what you do with the Panther, especially which chain wheel and bottom bracket you go with.

1937 Admiral Rat


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak (Jan 7, 2018)

Tikibar said:


> My projects are all "restore to original" affairs, but it would be fun to let loose and commit blasphemy without worrying about being struck by lightning bolts from the _Gods of Restoration_. Have been thinking about making a straight bar rat, but don't know enough about the new parts and which modern pieces would fit the old frames.
> 
> Here's a sample pic from cyberspace I've been admiring. Looking forward to seeing what you do with the Panther, especially which chain wheel and bottom bracket you go with.
> 
> ...



It’s fun. I’d never take a complete bike and stop it down to do this. I had a frame and chainguard and couldn’t find a matching fork. I have no issues personally with building stuff like this when it come from extra parts. I don’t know a lot about the new parts either, but I’m learning. I’m trying to keep as much stuff scheinn or st least sorta period looking as I go. It feels like it’s going to be a comfy bike. Pics will keep coming as I progress.


----------



## mike j (Jan 8, 2018)

rusty.kirkpatrick said:


> I’m liking this!



Me too, even though it's...


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak (Jan 8, 2018)

mike j said:


> Me too, even though it's...
> 
> View attachment 735089



Normally, I like them stock and original. But all I had was a frame and fork, and the frame has original paint that was too good to sand and repaint. In a way, building this bike up this way is still an effort of preservation. It may not appeal to all, but no harm was done and it looks damn cool and will be a fun rider. And when I have the urge to take on some dirt, I’m still doing it on a vintage Schwinn.


----------



## mike j (Jan 8, 2018)

I've resisted drinking the Kool aid for years, but I'm somewhat won over myself, now.


----------



## Boris (Jan 8, 2018)

Lots of satisfaction comes with piecing a bike together with the parts that feel right for you. Even if it takes a couple years to do it. You know the right part when you see it.


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak (Jan 9, 2018)

Well I’m in the mocking stages of my chromoly profile 3 pc cranks and I’m now starting to understand why none of the klunkers I’ve seen have chainguards in them. It doesn’t appear that the cranks will clear one.


----------



## Tikibar (Jan 9, 2018)

I would guess that the dogleg crank was invented about 5 minutes after the invention of the chainguard.


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak (Jan 9, 2018)

Tikibar said:


> I would guess that the dogleg crank was invented about 5 minutes after the invention of the chainguard.



Lol, probably so. I am going to figure out a way to run a guard. The chainguard is one of my favorite parts of a Schwinn.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Jan 10, 2018)

When I had that disasterous NEXT Sierra Key the LBS guy put a REDLINE crank and sprocket on it.

That was somewhere around 2007-8 and the sprocket was covered with a red sticker with the REDLINE logo across the middle. If you can get a Schwinn sprocket on that you should be fine.

I don't think you want a crank like that on that bike anyway, only a hunch.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Jan 10, 2018)

Something like THIS, it made a huge difference on a crappy Walmart bike.





http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=263388575126


----------



## bairdco (Jan 10, 2018)

Most "new" parts will fit (if we're talking 70's-80's bmx cruiser parts.)

I have Araya 7x alloys (26x1.75) and 26x2.3 kenda krad tires on my 48 DX, with a german Durex 135mm coaster brake. Tires fit fine, had to spread the chainstays for the hub (yanked 'em apart by hand,) but everything is straight. 

Fenders and chainguard, though, that's another story.

I figure the main reasons klunkers (then and now) didn't run them, was because fenders are heavy, you'll get chunks of mud stuck in them, you'll tweak them when you crash, and changing flats would be a hassle.

Same goes for chainguards. It'll break off, you're cranks don't fit, it'll bend into the chain and sprocket when you crash, and putting your chain back on would be a hassle.

Plus, they (we,) just go for the bare bones necessities. Riding uphill with and added 15lbs is no fun, and carrying broken parts down a mountain would suck, too.


----------



## Autocycleplane (Jan 10, 2018)

Chainguard should work fine with 3 piece type cranks, and I’ve never had an issue with it on all the fireroads and trails I take my 40 tallboy on. I got tired of breaking one piece bmx cranks out in the boonies and finally went with the 3 piece. These bikes are capable of much more than you might expect.


----------



## Autocycleplane (Jan 10, 2018)

Oh yeah, that’s a cool Panther klunk you’re building. Here’s some inspiration.


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak (Jan 12, 2018)

Autocycleplane said:


> View attachment 736349
> View attachment 736350
> 
> Oh yeah, that’s a cool Panther klunk you’re building. Here’s some inspiration.



Thank you! Your bike looks very nice too. Well, that makes me feel a lot better. While I don’t care for the look of tanks and fenders on any of my bikes, chainguards are a must if possible. I sure hope mine fits, although I may go to the smaller style like yours has. I figured it would offer more clearance, a little less weight and look better on a stripped down bike. Waiting on my sprocket in the mail, then I can get the cranks in this weekend and I’ll be able to see if the guard is going to work. In the meantime, I cut 2” off of each side of my new handlebars, mounted them to an old SR stem and put some of my favorite AME grips on it last night. Feels perfect now!


----------



## Saving Tempest (Jan 13, 2018)

Danny, if the wing doesn't work either will the hockey stick?


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak (Jan 13, 2018)

Saving Tempest said:


> Danny, if the wing doesn't work either will the hockey stick?



I’m not sure. I don’t have one to try. Waiting on a smaller one from a friend to try first.


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak (Jan 13, 2018)

Got my sprocket today. Just need to get the other half of the bottom bracket set in and that part will be done. I’m loving the look so far.


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak (Jan 14, 2018)

Today’s profress was black alloy wheels and knobby duro tires. I’m really liking how this bike is looking. I’m thinking about swapping the forks if I can find a painted pair and powdercoating them and the bars satin black. Can’t make up my mind tho.


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak (Jan 15, 2018)

Well, I got the cranks installed today. I really wanted to take it for a ride, so I shortened a chain, borrowed the Brooks cambium seat I ordered for my other project bike and took this baby for a late night spin. I love this bike! It’s so tight and solid. I am really impressed by how well it rides. I have never ridden on 3pc cranks, and you can really feel the difference. Being a 225 pound guy, it feels nice not having the cranks flex when you are coasting standing up. Needs a few more little touches, bus basically it’s done.


----------



## Autocycleplane (Jan 16, 2018)

Nice. Looks way better with that post and saddle


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak (Jan 16, 2018)

Autocycleplane said:


> Nice. Looks way better with that post and saddle



Thank you, I agree. It feels a lot more natural that way too. The big cruiser seat just wasn’t cutting it.


----------



## Tikibar (Jan 16, 2018)

Looks great! Nice you can ride in January, we just got a load of snow in Chicago 

Wondering how you fit the new cranks & sprocket to the old frame. Did you use the original Schwinn bottom bracket and cups or did the cranks come with new bb?


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak (Jan 17, 2018)

Tikibar said:


> Looks great! Nice you can ride in January, we just got a load of snow in Chicago
> 
> Wondering how you fit the new cranks & sprocket to the old frame. Did you use the original Schwinn bottom bracket and cups or did the cranks come with new bb?



Thank you, I rode it to work yesterday and it rides great. They sell a bottom bracket set that must be used with the three piece cranks. It has sealed bearings and new cups. It presses into the frame just like the original ones did. It’s unbelievable how much diffeeent it feels pedaling those lighter weight, yet more solid cranks. Doesn’t mean I like my original stuff any less, just a totally different feel.


----------

